# Old Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think I`ll go with my Father`s old watch when I get up....



Rotary ETA 900 17 Jewels, circa 1940s/50s?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice and well cared for! It really is nice to have a heirloom watch in the family. I have already passed my fathers pocket watch to my son.

Since you have declared it "Old Watch Sunday" I have laid this one out to wear in the morning. It is a 1887 Elgin with wire lugs added to the case to make a wrist watch of it. I would assume that was done in the early 1920's. It has a hinged case and a beautiful movement that keeps excellent time. Even though it is my oldest watch I still wear it on occaision as I do all my watches.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here we go.










Later,

William


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My Father's Phenix (Revue) on one arm...



and this, freshly scrubbed, on the other...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmaster mkII for me this Sunday


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This '67 Bulova for me..............










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one again today

Titus



















Cheers

Mark


----------



## quanto (Jan 22, 2008)

Chrono today - this one has been hard to resist recently......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Got this on at the moment










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This old favourite today.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I know this isn't old, however I'm off to take pics for "Classic Tractor" so what I'm shooting is old!!


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

well as its old watch sunday i,ll have to go and put this on


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

start with this, blasted 6309










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rosie for me... IWC Hummer (ESA 9162)


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

*1972 Seiko 6139-6005* _in need of new crystal!_


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> *1972 Seiko 6139-6005* _in need of new crystal!_


Looks good on the woven strap. Is it a 20mm squeezed/stretched to fit? What is it anyway?









(Was just wondering how Mach manages to fit those Perlon straps on his orang outang for his photoshoots







- I find them ultra short along with the HDNs.)

Graham


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Moving furniture about today so beater for me.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

grey said:


> Looks good on the woven strap. Is it a 20mm squeezed/stretched to fit? What is it anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Graham... it is indeed one of Roy's Perlon straps, 20mm and squeezes down to 19mm perfectly. The buckle it comes with is OK but not my thing so I fitted it with a deployment and it transforms the strap IMO. Very happy with that combo and also use the strap on my 1976 Seiko 6105-8110 which looks great too


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Fantastic watches already chaps, but in particular, this:



quanto said:


> Chrono today - this one has been hard to resist recently......


and this:



williamsat said:


> This old favourite today.


caught my eye.

I can't really compete on the old watch front today I'm afraid as its a general garden chores and DIY day for me, so I'm wearing this:


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

1967's lord marvel here today:










Sunny sunday here, it's time to go out for a walk

Thanks!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Us Divers Aqua Lung Quartz for today.

Alasdair


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

compas said:


> 1967's lord marvel here today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cracker, compas.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Seamaster for this Sunday


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this, not old I know but I wore an oldie yesterday so swapped to a diver today!

.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ill start with this just to give it an airing.










but will wear this later .










i really need to change the strap on it though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good on the woven strap. Is it a 20mm squeezed/stretched to fit? What is it anyway?
> ...


I know what you mean about the standard buckles, they are ok for some watches but not all, I`ve managed to sew some better quality ones onto a few of my Perlons but but the deployment clasp is a great idea for larger watches like your Seiko, I`ll have to give it a go









Anyway I did go with the Rotary but added this to the other wrist...

*Benrus c.1950s?*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely day here in London. Been doing some gardening, and now a wash and brush up and we're off to the pub to meet friends for a nice lunch. Couldn't decide what to wear today. In the end I've gone with this old Vostok (which hasn't been worn for a while).










Rich


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I am a simple "Sinner" today 903 handwound with the Lemania 1873 m-ment and 12 on top.

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this Seiko today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

1980's BPEMR today:










Cheers


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


Jon/Mach

If you are using a perlon strap with a deployment buckle, would you have to sew in a spring bar at the buckle end or will the deployment buckle 'trap' the folded over 'buckle' end of the strap? (If you see what I mean)







Can't tell on jonmurgie's 6139.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway I did go with the Rotary but added this to the other wrist...
> 
> *Benrus c.1950s?*


I like that one Mach









So much so that I have changed over to this:










Mark


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Just been out to wash the car 










Before putting on my Sunday best


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> Jon/Mach
> 
> If you are using a perlon strap with a deployment buckle, would you have to sew in a spring bar at the buckle end or will the deployment buckle 'trap' the folded over 'buckle' end of the strap? (If you see what I mean)
> 
> ...


I don`t know as I haven`t yet tried fitting a deployment clasp











Sparky said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway I did go with the Rotary but added this to the other wrist...
> ...


That is really nice











Stuart Davies said:


> Before putting on my Sunday best


 I love it, I want it


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Not an old watch, but after my Cougar which should be back with me soon, this is my fave beater. A Silicon oil filled Mudman atomic solar.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Checking this out for timing and running to-day before any more (cleanup) work to be done -










Then I thought about PG's entry, so if you care to send me this in a jiffy bag, I might as well polywatch the two of them at the same time.









Quote from PG Tips:-

this, not old I know but I wore an oldie yesterday so swapped to a diver today!

Attached Image


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Jon/Mach
> ...


Sorry Mach I'm too green for this game - not like you guys who've been at it for years! I'm just buyng at the moment however if (but very unlkley) you'll be first to know...

Cheers pal. Stu.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> Rosie for me... IWC Hummer (ESA 9162)


Oooh, pretty.

(I'm only being half a smart ass...I really do like that, Jon.)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The watch that first introduced me to all this mechanical madness...

*Movado Kingmatic Chrono - Valjoux 7750*


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree. Jon beat me to that one


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva tonight


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


I wouldn`t expect you to sell such a nice watch Stu, wear it well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the evening before starting work tonight...

*Smiths Imperial, 19 Jewels circa 1960*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JonW said:


> Rosie for me... IWC Hummer (ESA 9162)


John

Yet another lovely hummer. I've got a rather nice vintage diving hummer incoming


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

grey said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> > *1972 Seiko 6139-6005* _in need of new crystal!_
> ...


I used to wear one of those at boarding school when I was a ten year old. My family lived in Japan and it was a present from some Japanese friends. God knows what happened to it


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

St Exupery IWC today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this for a nice quiet Sunday evening

_Aquastar Benthos 500_



















Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> changed over to this for a nice quiet Sunday evening
> 
> _Aquastar Benthos 500_
> 
> ...


Rich

That's next on my list. God that is lovely.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm a bit late, this one today..............

*60's Hamilton Electric *


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Found this, along with many other little memories, while having a minor clearout of the loft.

It had been left in a tin, along with assorted child's goodies (whistles, badges, coin collection etc), and must be around 35-40 years old.

There is some corrosion on the back of the case where the plating has worn away (not the case back which is ss).

Amazingly, it ran when I wound it, and it is still running several hours later (and keeping time).

It's 31mm wide, and the bracelet is far too short to allow me to wear it, so I'm making do with cradling it in my palm - life was so much simpler then.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally home after a long weekend, changed over to this for the rest of the evening


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Found this, along with many other little memories, while having a minor clearout of the loft.
> 
> It had been left in a tin, along with assorted child's goodies (whistles, badges, coin collection etc), and must be around 35-40 years old.
> 
> ...


 Nice one, I`m sure you could find a suitable strap/bracelet so you could wear it, I own & use a couple of 30mm watches, they make a refreshing change from my larger ones


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

hippo said:


> I know this isn't old, however I'm off to take pics for "Classic Tractor" so what I'm shooting is old!!


I was aware of the motorbike but not the watch - Could you please be so kind to tell me more about this watch?


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

hippo said:


> I know this isn't old, however I'm off to take pics for "Classic Tractor" so what I'm shooting is old!!


I was aware of the motorbike but not the watch - Could you please be so kind to tell me more about this watch?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this watch is a copy/homage of the marathon gsar










its a good watch for the money.... 

pm on its way


----------

